
Help assemble the released GW-BASIC source code - DSpinellis
https://github.com/dspinellis/GW-BASIC
======
dmsc
See this script:
[https://gist.github.com/dmsc/f67605500431ab22fdb6ced05d01c62...](https://gist.github.com/dmsc/f67605500431ab22fdb6ced05d01c629)

It does minimal source modifications by using older MASM versions.

There are 63 missing symbols: CLREOL CLRSCN CSRATR CSRDSP DONOTE DOWNC EDTMAP
FETCHC FKYADV FKYFMT GETFBC GETHED GRPSIZ GTASPC GWINI GWTERM INFMAP INICOM
INKMAP KEYINP LCPY LEFTC MAPSUP MAPXYC NREAD NSETCX NWRITE PEKFLT PGINIT
PIXSIZ PNTINI POKFLT POLLEV PRTMAP RDPEN RDSTIK RDTRIG READC RECCOM RIGHTC
SCALXY SCANL SCANR SCRATR SCRINP SCROLL SCROUT SCRSTT SEGINI SETATR SETC
SETCBF SETCLR SETFBC SNDCOM SNDLPT STACOM STOREC SWIDTH TDOWNC TRMCOM TUPC UPC

